# installé WireShark (Ethereal) sur mac os X



## MotherWizzer (4 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai cru comprendre que wireshark (autrement dit ethereal) est disponible librement pour mac os X, seulement quelqu'un pourrait il m'éclairer sur la procédure d'installation...

J'ai déja visité le site officiel et les deux liens vers les communauté qui s'occupent du soft et je n'ai pas compris comment le récupérer...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## cb1574 (18 Décembre 2008)

Même question.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Manic (18 Décembre 2008)

Le dmg pour la version Mac Intel de Wireshark se trouve là:
http://www.wireshark.org/download.html

Ensuite, on suit les instructions du readme:
1. Déplacer le programme «Wireshark» dans son dossier Applications.

2. Déplacer le contenu de «Utilities/Command Line» (dans le dmg) vers _/usr/local/bin_. Pour se rendre à ce dossier, appuyez sur Cmd+Shift+G dans le Finder et entrer l'emplacement. Votre mot de passe administrateur vous sera sûrement demandé lors de la copie des fichiers.

3. Ajuster les permissions de _/dev/bpf*_. C'est nécessaire pour capturer les packets. Il y a un script qui peut faire ça pour vous à chaque démarrage du système dans «Utilities/Startup» (dans le dmg). Pour installer ce script, dans votre disque dur principal, allez dans «Bibliothèque/StartupItems» et créer un dossier nommé «ChmodBPF». Copier ensuite le contenu de «Utilities/Startup» dans le dossier créé. Je crois que le redémarrage de l'ordinateur est nécessaire si on veut que les permissions soient changées correctement.


----------



## cb1574 (18 Décembre 2008)

2. Je n'ai pas de _/usr/local/bin_ mais _/usr/bin. _Est-ce que je dois créer un /usr/local/bin ?

3. Ici, j'ai un pb bloquant : je n'ai pas les droits et pourtant, je suis admin... (cf préférences système). 
Je crois qu'il existe une notion de root qui est différente de celle d'admin et qui pourrait me permettre de faire mkdir + chmod nécessaire, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé la solution.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Manic (18 Décembre 2008)

cb1574 a dit:


> 2. Je n'ai pas de _/usr/local/bin_ mais _/usr/bin. _Est-ce que je dois créer un /usr/local/bin ?


Effectivement, ce dossier n'existe pas au départ. Tu peux le créer.



cb1574 a dit:


> 3. Ici, j'ai un pb bloquant : je n'ai pas les droits et pourtant, je suis admin... (cf préférences système).
> Je crois qu'il existe une notion de root qui est différente de celle d'admin et qui pourrait me permettre de faire mkdir + chmod nécessaire, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé la solution


Hmmm, je ne sais pas comment t'aider sur cette question.

_Edit:_ Pour l'étape 3, à la place de créer le dossier dans StartupItems, crée le sur ton Bureau et ensuite déplace le dans StartupItems. Comme cela, tu va pouvoir t'authentifier lors du déplacement du dossier.


----------



## cb1574 (18 Décembre 2008)

Voici ce que j'ai fait :

1. Déplacement pgm Wireshark => Applications
2. Dans un terminal, passage en root : http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=97
3. Création de /opt/wireshark/bin (pour que je m'y retrouve dans mes appli)
4. Copie contenu de Utilities/Command line => /opt/wireshark/bin
5. Création de /Library/StartupItems/ChmodBPF
6. Copie contenu de Utilities/Startup => /Library/StartupItems/ChmodBPF
7. Redémarrage de la machine

Au final, je réussis à lancer wireshark, je vois toutes mes interfaces ethernet et je capture correctement les paquets (enfin j'espère).

Mais : 
1/ il s'est créé un compte "autre compte" au démarrage (qui permet de s'identifier en tant que root, par exemple) -> je n'ai rien demandé à ce sujet :-(
2/ au lancement de wireshark, j'ai une floppée d'erreur : 

********************************
The following errors were found while loading the MIBS:
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `IP-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `IF-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `TCP-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `UDP-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMPv2-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `RFC1213-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `IPV6-ICMP-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `IPV6-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-COMMUNITY-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-FRAMEWORK-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-MPD-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-NOTIFICATION-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-PROXY-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-TARGET-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-USER-BASED-SM-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-USM-DH-OBJECTS-MIB'
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-VIEW-BASED-ACM-MIB'


The Current Path is: /usr/local/share/mibs/ietf:/usr/local/share/mibs/iana:/usr/local/share/mibs/irtf:/usr/local/share/mibs/site:/usr/local/share/mibs/tubs:/usr/local/share/pibs/ietf:/usr/local/share/pibs/site:/usr/local/share/pibs/tubs
***********************

De toute évidence, cela n'est pas clean.
Je suppose que les MIB que wireshark ne trouve pas sont des infos qui me manqueront pour analyser les paquets reçus.
Quant au chemins, il n'existent pas...

Voici deux nouveaux pb inattendus.

Si qn peut m'aider, merci d'avance.


----------



## Manic (18 Décembre 2008)

J'ai eu les mêmes erreurs à l'ouverture de l'application, mais la capture de packets fonctionnait quand même. Cependant, je ne peux pas vraiment aider sur cela parce que je ne sais pas d'où vient l'erreur. Vraisemblablement, il manquerait quelque chose dans le dmg de Wireshark.



cb1574 a dit:


> 1/ il s'est créé un compte "autre compte" au démarrage (qui permet de s'identifier en tant que root, par exemple) -> je n'ai rien demandé à ce sujet :-(


Je n'ai pas remarqué cela!?


----------



## cb1574 (18 Décembre 2008)

Pour ce qui est de l'"autre compte", c'est mineur. Je verrai cela plus tard.

Pour les erreurs en revanche, voici ce que j'ai trouvé : https://bugs.wireshark.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2019
Il semblerait que ce soit un bug connu, résolu et en cours de test.

Reste plus qu'à intégrer la correction dans la prochaine livraison, j'imagine.
En attendant, la sévérité "critical" =      crashes, loss of data, severe memory leak n'est pas pour rassurer...

Affaire à suivre.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## cb1574 (18 Décembre 2008)

J'ai lancé wireshark en ligne de cmd (./wireshark) depuis /opt/wireshark/bin.
Et voici les erreurs que j'obtiens :

********************************

(process:1543): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

(wireshark-bin:1543): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
    Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(wireshark-bin:1543): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "clearlooks",

(wireshark-bin:1543): Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GDEF table 28333

(wireshark-bin:1543): Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GSUB table 28333

(wireshark-bin:1543): Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GPOS table 28333

(wireshark-bin:1543): Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GDEF table 28333

(wireshark-bin:1543): Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GSUB table 28333

(wireshark-bin:1543): Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GPOS table 28333

********************************

Je ne sais pas si cela a à voir avec toutes les erreurs précédemment mentionnées...
Qn a-t-il une idée ?


----------



## Thunderfury (2 Septembre 2009)

cb1574 a dit:


> Voici ce que j'ai fait :
> 
> 1. Déplacement pgm Wireshark => Applications
> 2. Dans un terminal, passage en root : http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=97
> ...



Je viens d'installer Wireshark 1.2.1 et j'ai également eu les messages d'erreur suivant :

_The following errors were found while loading the MIBS:
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `IP-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `IF-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `TCP-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `UDP-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMPv2-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `RFC1213-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `IPV6-ICMP-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `IPV6-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-COMMUNITY-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-FRAMEWORK-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-MPD-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-NOTIFICATION-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-PROXY-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-TARGET-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-USER-BASED-SM-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-USM-DH-OBJECTS-MIB&#8217;
-:0 1 module-not-found failed to locate MIB module `SNMP-VIEW-BASED-ACM-MIB&#8217;
The Current Path is: /usr/local/share/mibs/ietf:/usr/local/share/mibs/iana:/usr/local/share/mibs/irtf:/usr/local/share/mibs/site:/usr/local/share/mibs/tubs:/usr/local/share/pibs/ietf:/usr/local/share/pibs/site:/usr/local/share/pibs/tubs_


Après une recherche sur le Net (Google est ton ami ), j'ai trouvé comment les corriger :


Démarrer Wireshark
Ouvrez le menu &#8220;_Edit_&#8221; et sélectionnez &#8220;_Preferences_&#8220;
Dans la partir gauche, sélectionnez &#8220;_Name Resolution_&#8220;
Pour la rubrique &#8220;_SMI (MIB and PIB) paths_&#8220;, cliquez sur le bouton &#8220;_Edit_&#8220;
Cliquez maintenant sur le bouton &#8220;_New_&#8220;
Dans la zone de texte, saisissez : /usr/share/snmp/mibs/
Cliquez autant de fois que nécessaire sur &#8220;_OK_&#8221; pour fermer toutes les fenêtres
Redémarrez Wireshark
Extrait du site http://fabrice.schlegel.free.fr/blog/?p=425


----------



## R@mac (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Malgré les bons conseils donnés ici, impossible d'utiliser Wireshark !?!

Je le lance, puis X11 se lance, et rien.
Rien de rien  ...

Help please !



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, ou de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on profite de la "remontée" du fil pour déménager vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------

